# 50% Tax Rate



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2009)

OUCH

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.91afc63abb93d5e6768f1eb67b4c5022.a91&show_article=1


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## JTM (Apr 27, 2009)

that's theft, through and through.


----------



## Mando'a (May 27, 2009)

Wow, I guess there will be a mass exodus of the rich...

I wish I could find it, but I read a similar article yesterday, about another State, raising taxes on the "Rich."  And a lot left the state.  (I want to say Maryland, but truly can't recall).


----------

